# First Skunk



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

I thought a woman was going to run off the road into the woods when she saw me carrying a skunk across the road to the woods. It had gotten into a #1 set for chipmunks by a front foot. I pulled the stake and hooked the trap chain ring with my trapping hook. One quick lift and it was off the ground and unable to spray.
I had hung it in a tree but was unable to hit the lungs or heart so I finally head shot it and it did spray. The boss could not really smell the skunk when I came in the house as I was standing up wind when I shot it.

I watched a DNR fire warden throw his live trap in the back of his power wagon plenty of times without getting sprayed. He then took them to the woods to shot them after letting them out of the trap.

There was a guy selling skunk killing kits years ago. He put syringes on a pole and injected them in the rib cage with acetone. It put them to sleep. Then you had to drown them.


----------



## fowlme (Jun 19, 2009)

The same person that told me about picking them up (which he doesn't think he would do) told me acetone works, and that's all he does. They are done, no need to dip em.


----------



## Wild Thing (Mar 19, 2010)

fowlme said:


> The same person that told me about picking them up (which he doesn't think he would do) told me acetone works, and that's all he does. They are done, no need to dip em.


That was my understanding too - that the acetone killed them. Don't know....how many times can you kill a dead skunk??


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Yep, just the acetone alone.

BTW, acetone isn't an accepted method of dispatch (in Michigan) and you could be ticketed for it.


----------



## fowlme (Jun 19, 2009)

FREEPOP said:


> Yep, just the acetone alone.
> 
> BTW, acetone isn't an accepted method of dispatch (in Michigan) and you could be ticketed for it.


Thank you for that information. I would rather use a fast moving projectile and stand further than 6 feet any ways.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

It's at the discretion of the officer to issue the ticket but after watching many skunks go down with acetone, I can't imagine a more peaceful way to go


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

FREEPOP said:


> It's at the discretion of the officer to issue the ticket but after watching many skunks go down with acetone, I can't imagine a more peaceful way to go


Wouldn't ya know!!!! We can kill coyotes year-round regardless of whether or not they've got pups in'em or a den full of'em, real humane death all the way around eh but oh boy, can't use acetone on egg-sucking skunks!

We've already seen how the "discretion of an officer" works when one of our forum members got the shaft when his drowner malfunctioned a couple of years ago!!!


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

They now clarified that rule and he'd be innocent. I'd go and try and get it stricken from my record.


----------



## MIfishslayer91 (Dec 24, 2013)

Do you ever get sprayed in the process of sticking the skunk with the needle using acetone? Sounds a little to up close and personal for my likings of skunk, my wife's outdoorsy but I would be in the doghouse after comin home smellin like that!


----------



## MIfishslayer91 (Dec 24, 2013)

Seldom said:


> Wouldn't ya know!!!! We can kill coyotes year-round regardless of whether or not they've got pups in'em or a den full of'em, real humane death all the way around eh but oh boy, can't use acetone on egg-sucking skunks!
> 
> We've already seen how the "discretion of an officer" works when one of our forum members got the shaft when his drowner malfunctioned a couple of years ago!!!


Is there a thread about this? I'm definately interested in how this played out.


----------



## Aaronjeep2 (Nov 18, 2016)

My dog got sprayed in the mouth he was foaming all over the place and choking thought.I was going to have to make a emergency vet visit a 2am. the whole house stunk for 2 days.


----------



## Aaronjeep2 (Nov 18, 2016)

I'm telling you guys this skunk is massive. the other night when I saw it I thought it was my 70pound lab I'm heading to cabelas to buy the dog proof tommrow. any one know where I can buy them closer I live in Westland.


----------



## fowlme (Jun 19, 2009)

Call them first to make sure they have them in store. Might even try a Tractor Supply.


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

MIfishslayer91 said:


> Is there a thread about this? I'm definately interested in how this played out.


Seems like late 2015 *BUT* as I get older time flies so it could have been late 2014 and Captnorthwood started the thread.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Aaronjeep2 said:


> I'm telling you guys this skunk is massive. the other night when I saw it I thought it was my 70pound lab I'm heading to cabelas to buy the dog proof tommrow. any one know where I can buy them closer I live in Westland.


FnT will have them to your door the next work day.

http://www.fntpost.com/index.php


----------



## Anita Dwink (Apr 14, 2004)

MIfishslayer91 said:


> Do you ever get sprayed in the process of sticking the skunk with the needle using acetone? Sounds a little to up close and personal for my likings of skunk, my wife's outdoorsy but I would be in the doghouse after comin home smellin like that!


I took a video of my friend using the pole acetone on one. Walk slow back off when it starts to raise the tail and proceed all at slow pace til you inject. Very quick and the critter shows no sign of distress. Would post but lost on last phone in water .


----------



## fowlme (Jun 19, 2009)

Ok with no close season on skunks and coyote season open year around along with center fire at night is it legal to use center fire on skunks? Years ago I called the DNR about hunting skunks at night and never got a solid answer except " we never had anyone ask about skunk hunting nor thought anyone actual targets them". The reason I asked back then was my dad want to take some off a couple golf courses that was getting damage from them, which we were successful. I just figured if I am out coyote hunting and the opportunity presents itself I would take one. Seems like in my area they are getting over populated. Can't believe how many i see hit on the road and the ones I smell.


----------

